# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Piper Willis

## gillyH1981

Mavournee Hazel will be playing Piper Willis. The sister of Imogen & Josh. She will arrive on Aussie screens in the coming weeks.

Reckon Piper will arrive to fix her parents marriage.

http://www.starnow.co.uk/mavourneehazel/

----------

Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

This is what she looks like:

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015), Ruffed_lemur (18-08-2015), Summer8 (19-08-2015), TaintedLove (18-08-2015), tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is she older than the twins?

----------


## gillyH1981

> Is she older than the twins?


Piper is 16. Josh and Imogen are 19.

----------

tammyy2j (18-08-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> This is what she looks like:


Some great casting there as she looks like Terese.  A future girlfriend for Ben perhaps? Or maybe even Daniel Robinson. Every girl he has met so far is 'the one'
 :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

> Mavournee Hazel will be playing Piper Willis. The sister of Imogen & Josh. She will arrive on Aussie screens in the coming weeks.
> 
> Reckon Piper will arrive to fix her parents marriage.
> 
> http://www.starnow.co.uk/mavourneehazel/


Do you have a source for that?

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Brad and Terese Willis's daughter Piper is finally being introduced to Neighbours.

19-year-old actress Mavournee Hazel has been cast in the role of Piper, who is the youngest daughter of the Willises.

Piper has often been mentioned on screen since the Willis family moved onto Ramsay Street in 2013, but she has never appeared until now.

The teen has been studying in Canada, but will join the rest of her family on the Street later this year.

Hazel has already started filming at Neighbours, but viewers will have to wait to find out what role Piper will play in the current drama engulfing her family.

Brad and Terese are reunited
Â© Channel 5
Terese and Brad in Neighbours

Brad currently seems to be drawing ever closer to his old flame Lauren Turner, putting his marriage to Terese at risk.

Hazel first trained as an actor in 2007 and her previous credits include roles in Australian shows Sam Fox: Extreme Adventures, Catching Milat and Changed Forever.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jBUYOM7a

----------

Dazzle (19-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Some great casting there as she looks like Terese.  A future girlfriend for Ben perhaps? Or maybe even Daniel Robinson. Every girl he has met so far is 'the one'


 or tyler

----------


## lizann

> Some great casting there as she looks like Terese.  A future girlfriend for Ben perhaps? Or maybe even Daniel Robinson. Every girl he has met so far is 'the one'


 or tyler

----------


## gillyH1981

> Do you have a source for that?


The source is the link I posted. If you click on the link at the top, it links to her management company which lists the casting of Piper on her CV.

----------

eni294 (07-05-2016)

----------


## mezzac

I'm tryin to think of what to say bout creepy sky 

1) don't look at it 
2) it's all around you
3) stay inside

----------


## mezzac

Just realised something....men date younger women in the show because women their own age are too smart for them. Jk jk jk

----------


## indigodance

> I'm tryin to think of what to say bout creepy sky 
> 
> 1) don't look at it 
> 2) it's all around you
> 3) stay inside


1) It could be polluted
2) If it rains you get wet
3) It looks different at night    :Rotfl:

----------


## indigodance

dup

----------


## Aussieguy

> Just realised something....men date younger women in the show because women their own age are too smart for them. Jk jk jk


It's just a reflection of real life. Women do mature emotionally quicker then men. Of course some say us men never grow up!

----------


## mezzac

The creepy sky will always be there......

----------


## Perdita

https://youtu.be/ggHmqPh4dp8

Typer fans listen up, because Neighbours has just released a very exciting new promo for an episode you will not want to miss.

Mavournee Hazel and Travis Burns have been teasing us for weeks by hinting that popular couple 'Typer' will be growing closer again - and it actually looks like it's going to happen tomorrow.

We already know that Piper's birthday is set to bring the duo together, but bosses hadn't exactly confirmed it would lead to their reunion.

But this new trailer pretty much confirms it.


Tyler Brennan and Piper Willis in Neighbours promo
Â©  Channel 5

The smitten pair seem to be very close indeed after Tyler whisks her off to a special location to mark her big day.

And if this isn't their reunion scene, then we are not sure what will be...

Speaking to *Digital Spy* about the big fan reaction to 'Typer', Mavournee revealed previously: "Well, to be honest, I thought they'd start dropping off but they're still going strong.

"Every day I'm seeing 'Typer' things on Twitter and it just makes me so excited, because we film three months in advance and obviously I have scenes coming up with Travis because our characters are friends again. We've seen that in scenes airing at the moment.

"And I'm just so excited for the fans to see what's to come for our relationship. Obviously it's still a soap, so there are ups and downs. But the Tyler and Piper fans will be really pleased with what's to come."

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, October 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (06-10-2016), Pantherboy (06-10-2016)

----------


## CookieTargaryen

Well it wasn't exactly the "reunion" hinted at, but it sure got my little Typer-loving heart full of hope again.  He still needs to apologise though for banging her sister when he knew how much it would hurt her.

----------

kaz21 (09-10-2016), zozo3 (09-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Neighbours teen Piper Willis makes a very brave move next week as she desperately tries to keep Tyler Brennan out of prison.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) is horrified when she hears that Tim Collins is prepared to see Tyler jailed as punishment for stealing his car recently, but the good news is that she's not willing to take this one lying down.

The latest Ramsay Street drama kicks off when a nervous Tyler (Travis Burns) meets up with Tim to find out whether he's going to pursue criminal charges or not.

Ruthless and opportunistic as ever, Tim promises to let Tyler go free - as long as he carries out a dodgy job for him at the Men's Shed that 

Reluctant to get involved in yet more criminal activity, Tyler decides to turn down the lifeline - even though it'll mean a prison stint.

Tyler sadly reports back to Piper that he's now likely to lose his freedom, especially after his past dealings with Dennis Dimato. However, when he mentions Tim's cunning ultimatum, Piper decides to fight back with a plan of her own.

Teaming up with Angus Beaumont-Hannay as her reluctant accomplice, Piper plants a hidden camera at the Men's Shed to see if Tim turns up to carry out the mystery job himself.

Sure enough, it's not long before Piper and Angus are in possession of some very incriminating footage showing Tim up to no good.

Neighbours-Mavournee Hazel (plays Piper Willis) and Jai Waetford
  CHANNEL 5
A Neighbours insider told Digital Spy: "Piper wastes no time before confronting Tim, warning him that she'll release the footage unless he leaves Tyler alone.

"Tim knows he's backed into a corner, but what exactly has he been up to? And are Piper's efforts a sign of how strongly she still feels for Tyler?"

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, November 15 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

See a full collection of 20 new spoiler pictures from next week's episodes in the gallery below:

Angus Beaumont-Hannay after having his drink spiked in Neighbours
 RELATED GALLERY
Neighbours: 20 new spoiler pictures as Angus is drugged, Elly meets her ex and Brooke ensnares Gary
Read more news, spoilers and gossip on our Neighbours homepage

Want up-to-the-minute soaps news and gossip on your social feeds? Just hit 'Like' on our Digital Spy Soaps Facebook page and 'Follow' on our @soapscoop Twitter account.

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016)

----------


## kaz21

Neighbours teen Piper Willis makes a very brave move next week as she desperately tries to keep Tyler Brennan out of prison.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) is horrified when she hears that Tim Collins is prepared to see Tyler jailed as punishment for stealing his car recently, but the good news is that she's not willing to take this one lying down.

The latest Ramsay Street drama kicks off when a nervous Tyler (Travis Burns) meets up with Tim to find out whether he's going to pursue criminal charges or not.

Ruthless and opportunistic as ever, Tim promises to let Tyler go free - as long as he carries out a dodgy job for him at the Men's Shed that night.

Reluctant to get involved in yet more criminal activity, Tyler decides to turn down the lifeline - even though it'll mean a prison stint.

Tyler sadly reports back to Piper that he's now likely to lose his freedom, especially after his past dealings with Dennis Dimato. However, when he mentions Tim's cunning ultimatum, Piper decides to fight back with a plan of her own.

Teaming up with Angus Beaumont-Hannay as her reluctant accomplice, Piper plants a hidden camera at the Men's Shed to see if Tim turns up to carry out the mystery job himself.

Sure enough, it's not long before Piper and Angus are in possession of some very incriminating footage showing Tim up to no good.

A Neighbours insider told Digital Spy: "Piper wastes no time before confronting Tim, warning him that she'll release the footage unless he leaves Tyler alone.

"Tim knows he's backed into a corner, but what exactly has he been up to? And are Piper's efforts a sign of how strongly she still feels for Tyler?"

----------

Pantherboy (09-11-2016), Ruffed_lemur (10-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours makes a welcome return to our screens on Monday after a whopping five-week break, which can only mean one thing... loads more 'Typer' drama to keep us entertained.

Popular couple Tyler Brennan and Piper Willis finally reunited in the season finale week, but while fans may have rejoiced, Brad and Terese aren't quite on board the "Typer" train just yet. And could Paige's pregnancy throw a spanner in the works too?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Mavournee Hazel, who plays Piper, for some early hints on all the drama to come.

What kind of a reaction did you see when the fans found out that Tyler and Piper would reunite?

"Oh my gosh, Twitter has been insane. So many of our dedicated Typer fans couldn't wait for the episode. One girl, who's a really die-hard fan, even took the night off work so she could watch it. Another girl had a calendar with a countdown to the day of the reunion. The reaction was really exciting."

Were you both pleased with the way the reunion scenes were written?

"Absolutely. There was a time when Trav and I were speaking to the writers and they were like: 'Oh, maybe they won't get back together'. But we really, really wanted to reward the fans for their support. I think the producers felt the same way, so that's what we decided to do.

"Trav and I were really excited when we saw the scripts and how romantic the scenes were. Whenever we read our scenes, the first thing we think of is the fans and how we can milk it so they can love it even more. So hopefully the reunion was worth the wait."

Do the writers always keep the fans and their opinions in mind when plotting the storylines?

"Yes and no. When I first started on the show, the writers had already kind of plotted Piper's arc - her storylines for two or three years. But then they have more meetings and everything is plotted in more detail six months in advance.

"So huge things don't tend to change, but when you get down to the finesse of a scene, the writers do take the fans into account. Recently I was in with Stephen Vagg, who's our Head of Story, and he was like: 'Have you seen the comments on the Twitter and the Facebook pages?' So they're definitely aware of it."

So what's next for Tyler and Piper?

"We're still facing the Brad and Terese brick wall. That will forever and always be an issue. It's the only reason why we can't be together and nothing changes in that respect anytime soon, but Tyler and Piper's approach to it does change. We've been respectful and mature about it... but lust is lust and love is love."

Who's more against the relationship - Brad or Terese?

"I think despite them being divorced and resenting each other in some aspects, Brad and Terese actually have common ground when it comes to this. For Brad, Piper is his little girl and he doesn't want her to be corrupted. He also doesn't like the fact that Tyler has been with her sisters!

"Terese doesn't want to see her baby go either. It's also only her and Piper living at the house at the moment and she doesn't have much else than work going on, so she doesn't want to see Piper go into the arms of Tyler."

There are some people who think Piper is a fool to take Tyler back...

"Fair enough! (Laughs.)"

Do you think Tyler has what it takes to prove those people wrong and be a good boyfriend?

"I do. The core of Tyler, despite his small slip-ups, is that he does really care and love Piper. The foundation of their relationship is that it's a friendship and they genuinely care about each other. So he does make a good boyfriend.

"It is still quite hard because of the age difference. Piper is still at school, whereas he can go to bars and flirt with girls if he wants to, and she isn't there to supervise. But he is a good boyfriend and they're building on the trust."

Do you get involved much in Paige's baby storyline?

"Quite involved. Especially at the start of it, because when Paige and the baby storyline comes out, the first thing Piper thinks and dreads is the possibility that Tyler could be the father.

"But other things crop up in Piper's life which become even more important than her sister being pregnant. That sounds horrible now that I'm saying it out loud, but all will be revealed."

Not all couples in the show get such a big following. How much has it meant to have so much support?

"It's amazing. When the relationship first started, there was a big uproar. I think it was from the older audience, who thought it was really creepy and they weren't a fan of it. But it's really the younger audience who've taken a shine to the relationship.

"It's so important to have that, because I'm not dreading episodes airing anymore and worrying about what people will say about them. That's because of the support. It means so much to me and Trav, because we both have the same approach with how we interact with fans and we think it's really important to get back to them."

So what's the funniest Typer tweet you've ever seen?

"I couldn't narrow it down! As soon as Trav and I mentioned how much we loved the gifs and memes that people make for us, they started coming in so thick and fast.

"There's also a fan account who does these incredible sketches of the cast and she has done so many of Tyler and Piper. So that's not necessarily a funny tweet, but it's something that's always in the forefront of our minds. She's even given framed ones to Scott McGregor in the past and they're hanging up in the green room. It's so rewarding."

Have you shot any scenes with Rob Mills, who's playing the new teacher Finn Kelly?

"I actually have shot a few. Because he's at the school, we do have scenes together. We haven't shot too many so far, but he is such a lovely guy to work with. He's also a great energy to have in the green room. It was nice to have a bit of fresh air coming into the show towards the end of the year, when we all needed a bit of a morale boost."

We have to ask about Piper and Angus too. Would you ever like to see Jai Waetford back for another stint in the role?

"Oh my God, I loved Jai â I absolutely adore him. I would love for him to come back, absolutely. I really liked their on-screen relationship as well.

"Jai and I got on so well. He found out very early on into his time on Neighbours that I'm a very anxious person so whenever I get scared, I have a huge reaction â I jump and fall to the ground!

"When the episode aired when Angus and Piper slept together, Angus was copping a lot of hate. So I posted this compilation of 7 videos where he'd set up a camera and scared me. I love Jai and would love to see him back, although I'm not sure the fans would!"


Neighbours returns for its new season on Monday, January 9 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (07-01-2017), Pantherboy (07-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (07-01-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

I'd love to see those clips of her being scared by Jai  :Big Grin: 

And not quite on board the Typer train is a massive understatement. Brad and Terese are doing their very best to derail the Typer train :Angry:

----------


## Perdita

Piper Willis's big feud with Elly Conway is reignited on Neighbours next week as they clash angrily outside of school hours.

Trouble brews when Elly catches Piper (Mavournee Hazel) paying a secret visit to the bar where Tyler Brennan has started working, determined to keep an eye on her boyfriend.

The latest storyline for "Typer" sees Piper get hold of a fake ID in desperation, as she feels she isn't spending enough time with Tyler (Travis Burns) now that he's so busy with his new job.

Piper is also concerned about all of the flirtatious women who might want to make a pass at Tyler while he's working, so she's eager to mark her territory by staying close by.

Piper Willis shows off her fake ID in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Unfortunately, when Piper pays a very paranoid visit to the bar, it coincides with a night out that her schoolteacher Elly (Jodi Anasta) has organised at the very same venue.

Tyler is quick to warn Piper that she needs to leave before she's caught, but it's too late as eagle-eyed Elly spots her almost instantly.

Elly is annoyed enough that her fun night out with Paige Smith and Amy Williams has been interrupted, but her anger levels escalate when she spots that Piper has a fake ID.

Piper is equally livid when Elly orders her straight home and warns that they'll be picking this up at school tomorrow. Uh-oh...

Tyler Brennan isn't happy to see Piper Willis at the bar in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Elly Conway catches Piper Willis with a fake ID in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The next day, Elly warns Piper that she has a responsibility as a teacher to shut the fake ID ring down. But will Piper co-operate by coming clean over who supplied her with it?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (13-02-2017), Dazzle (13-02-2017), MellBee (13-02-2017), Pantherboy (13-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

Piper is so immature and I'm actually fed up of her. Everyone seems dead set on defending her actions and painting Brad and Terese as villains when really they're her parents who are looking out for her. Yes they've made mistakes but they are adults now so they can recognise how stupid their actions were and try to prevent their daughter doing the same thing. As the authority they're absolutely entitled to monitor her behaviour in this way. 
Piper runs away whenever she doesn't get her way, and then expects her parents to help her with expenses. She is clearly obssessed with Tyler who, age gap aside, is pretty lame. In fact he's worse than her because he ran away from home at 25 years of age. So embarrassing. I think people like their characters because their personalities as a whole are quite funny, but that doesn't mean their actions are always justifiable.

----------

badirene (13-02-2017), Dazzle (13-02-2017), lellygurl (18-02-2017)

----------


## PennyMartin

Piper is so immature and I'm actually fed up of her. Everyone seems dead set on defending her actions and painting Brad and Terese as villains when really they're her parents who are looking out for her. Yes they've made mistakes but they are adults now so they can recognise how stupid their actions were and try to prevent their daughter doing the same thing. As the authority they're absolutely entitled to monitor her behaviour in this way. 
Piper runs away whenever she doesn't get her way, and then expects her parents to help her with expenses. She is clearly obssessed with Tyler who, age gap aside, is pretty lame. In fact he's worse than her because he ran away from home at 25 years of age. So embarrassing. I think people like their characters because their personalities as a whole are quite funny, but that doesn't mean their actions are always justifiable.

----------


## Aussieguy

The series of photos is awesome. pic 1 and piper is all smiley with her brand new fake ID then it all goes pear shaped!

----------

badirene (13-02-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Article on Mavournee Hazel (Piper) in the Daily Telegraph's Saturday BW Magazine:


*Neighboursâ Mavournee Hazel and Rebekah Elmaloglou forge connection beyond soap set.*

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...495?width=1024

ONE glance at Mavournee Hazelâs Instagram page tells the story of a beautiful 21-year-old, doe-eyed and decked in designer garb, strolling through the streets of Paris on a recent holiday.

Another shot captures her in a striking evening gown, flirtatiously peeking back over her shoulder as she walks the red carpet.

A third picture shows the Neighbours star seductively licking her lips, gazing confidently down the barrel of the camera.

But the girl behind the frame is far less polished and decidedly more vulnerable than the pictures let on.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...9534?width=650

Thrust into soap stardom at 19, Hazel has found growing into adulthood and discovering her identity in the spotlight both uncomfortable and overwhelming.

Cast as the turbulent young character of Piper, she was catapulted from a life of teenage obscurity and financial insecurity to the bright lights of fame.

Suddenly, the pay cheques began rolling in, there were red carpets to walk, and a media profile to maintain. And there was a girl from the Adelaide Hills, clinging on for dear life.

âI feel like I got thrust into this really adult world but there were a lot of things a normal 21 year-old hadnât processed yet, and I feel like they kind of all caught up with me,â Hazel tells BW Magazine.

However, in a second stroke of luck she was cast as the onscreen daughter to Terese Willis, played by actor Rebekah Elmaloglou.

The two women clicked instantly and forged a friendship that saw Elmaloglou extend her maternal qualities far beyond the requirements of her role.

âMavâs just one of those people I can spend time with,â says Elmaloglou, 43.

âWe can talk very openly with each other. I have been there through her growing out of her teens and I made a speech at her 21st. I wasnât planning to but I just wanted to â and Iâm a terrible speech maker,â she laughs.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...b26f?width=316
https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...9a63?width=316

âThereâs just a connection between us thatâs really special and there is a part of her that reminds me of my little boy, Kai,â says Elmaloglou, who has a nine-year-old son with husband, Kane Baker.

Kai equally feels the connection, referring to Hazel fondly as his âsisterâ.

For Hazel, having a Melbourne âfamilyâ while sheâs away from her own, has been wonderfully grounding during years of intense self-inquiry.

âSheâs given me a lot of personal advice,â says Hazel.

âWe really are intertwined with each otherâs personal lives just as much as we are our charactersâ lives. We talk about everything. Sheâs helped me a lot with my sexuality.

âIâm not an overly sexual person, at all, like relationships have never been a priority for me and I keep thinking, âAm I broken? I donât get it. Iâm 21 and I have no interest in anyone?!â

âBut she told me it was fine, it was normal, and not to label anything or myself or put myself into a box, which took a lot of the pressure off.

âPeople are always asking, âWhatâs Mavâs deal? Why doesnât she like anyone? Why isnât she ever with anyone? And I donât know. Iâm not attracted to anyone but itâs just something that Iâm trying to find out myself.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...adc9?width=316
https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...334c?width=316

âI donât want to label this as my coming out because itâs definitely not that. I donât identify as gay. I just think Iâm a people person. I just fall in love with a person for who they are as a person rather than what they are born with,â she says.

Despite sharing an age-gap of more than 20 years, the women discovered they had plenty in common. Wandering the streets of Melbourne on breaks from filming, the actors began to talk increasingly openly about work, their personal lives and their struggles.

Like Hazel, Elmaloglou grew up in the spotlight, after she was cast on Home & Away at just 15.

She similarly found the daily churn and burn of filming soap opera and the pressures of being a household name took their toll, and after three years she took leave suffering from exhaustion and obsessive compulsive disorder.

In 1993, Elmaloglou left Home & Away and spent the next years starring in guest roles on A Country Practice, Pacific Drive, Water Rats and All Saints â as well as returning to Home & Away for three short stints.

However, there was frequently long stretches between gigs and money was often scarce.

âWhen young kids come on the show I always tell them, âsave your moneyâ because they get really excited. Suddenly youâre earning good money and then bang youâre out in the real world, cleaning toilets,â says Elmaloglou.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...132e?width=650

âIâve done all sorts of things â retail, childcare, cleaning houses. So I definitely appreciate Neighbours.â

She recalls the light bulb moment five years ago, when reflecting on her happily married life and having just become a mother to her little boy, she suddenly realised there was one painfully absent element â her career.

âFinding it again was quite difficult,â says Elmaloglou.

âItâs not easy getting back into it and itâs that frustration when youâre not doing your passion job and having to do other things to make ends meet.â

Although only at the cusp of her 20s, Hazel has similarly felt the harsh financial reality of being an out-of-work actor.

She moved from her family home in the Adelaide Hills to Sydney to try her luck on the audition circuit but by the time she got the call back from Neighbours, she had just enough money left in her bank account to afford a flight to Melbourne.

If Hazel didnât impress producers and get the gig, she would have no choice but to return to Adelaide, feeling like sheâd failed.

But in a sliding doors moment, she gelled instantly with the actors at her onscreen chemistry reading and got the job.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...4ee7?width=650

Soon her star began to rise.

Since her first appearance in late 2015, Hazel has developed a strong fanbase both locally and in the UK, with 93,000 followers on Instagram.

She has also become fast friends with fellow Neighbours â"It" girlâ Olympia Valance â who was recently linked to One Direction heart-throb Niall Horan â and the girls spent the European summer together travelling through France, Spain and the UK.

But despite her envy-worthy existence, itâs the simple life Hazel craves most.

âMy family call me Mawn or Mawnie, and I realised recently how much I just need to be Mawn or Mawnie sometimes,â she says, revealing sheâd much rather put on a face mask and watch The Great British Bake Off than party at a fancy event.

But with Piper due to explore her most dramatic storylines yet in the next few months, itâs unlikely Hazelâs star will be fading anytime soon.

Thankfully though, should the going get too tough, sheâll have Elmaloglou by her side.

âShe really is like a mum to me and I call her Mamma, I donât call her Bek,â says Hazel.

âShe understands me and the nature of my job and the industry, and the pressures and insecurities that come with it. Sheâs just been a mentor and a sister and a mother â sheâs been incredible.

Neighbours airs 6.30pm weeknights on Eleven.

----------

MellBee (24-11-2017)

----------


## lizann

how is tyler sticking piper, he happy id say he banged up

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours boss Jason Herbison confirms Piper Willis's future on the show.

Is she staying or going?*

_Neighbours_ fans will be pleased to know that Piper Willis won't be leaving anytime soon as Jason Herbison has confirmed that she'll be staying on the show for the foreseeable.

Some fans have been speculating about Piper's future on the Aussie soap, given that Olympia Valance and Travis Burns â who play her sister Paige and boyfriend Tyler â have finished filming.

However, it looks like there is no need to worry after all as show boss Jason has insisted that there is still plenty of drama for Mavournee Hazel's character in the pipeline.

"We have lots of plans for Piper so we won't be saying farewell to her any time soon," Jason said in an interview with _Perfect Blend_.

"I am constantly blown away by Mav's talent and couldn't be more proud of the work she's doing. Terese is such a good character too, capable of many shades, we never lack storylines for her."

Speaking about what else is coming up, Jason added: "We've just announced the return of Jane Harris â such a thrill.

"Annie pitched a story idea which I really loved. She had a personal investment in it and I think that comes through.

"Beyond this, I can say we will be bringing back a minor character from the past down the track, however played by a different actor. I think viewers will get a kick out of the direction we've gone.

"We are also planning to revamp the opening titles which I'm very excited about too."

*Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*


Digital Spy

----------

MellBee (27-02-2018)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Oh crap so we have to see her cry in every scene for the next few years  :Wal2l:

----------


## Aussieguy

I like the character but lately she's been annoying and more dramatic than usual. Terese did the right thing. If they'd been caught later Tyler could have gotten more jail time or even worse. 10 years is not the end of the world

----------

badirene (01-03-2018), tayfanatic (28-02-2018)

----------


## indigodance

I can't believe what an airhead piper turned into ... and she still won't accept her part to play in the destructive influence she had on the relationship.

I don't think Tyler would have dumped her if she had shown some inner strength to stand by him and wait rather than her usual tactic to run away (How many times have we revisited this story with what ever boyfriend she has).

----------

badirene (01-03-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

That was one of the most brutal break ups ever. Even Mav had a hard time dealing with it. Surely they could have ended it with some hope they may get back together.

----------

kaz21 (02-03-2018), Ruffed_lemur (02-03-2018), tayfanatic (02-03-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I can't believe what an airhead piper turned into ... and she still won't accept her part to play in the destructive influence she had on the relationship.
> 
> I don't think Tyler would have dumped her if she had shown some inner strength to stand by him and wait rather than her usual tactic to run away (How many times have we revisited this story with what ever boyfriend she has).


She didn't play a destructive part.  That was all down to Hamish.

----------

tayfanatic (03-03-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

> She didn't play a destructive part.  That was all down to Hamish.


Honestly think Hamish was the most evil character ever in the history of the show. Makes Paul look like a choir boy

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-03-2018), tayfanatic (03-03-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

A couple of Digital Spy articles on Piper's storyline for next week:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis fights off newcomer Lockie in attempted rape storyline.

She faces a frightening ordeal next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...ttempted-rape/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis faces a terrifying situation next week as newcomer Lockie tries to force himself on her.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) finds herself in danger after embarking on a mission to track down a mystery participant of Erinsborough's book exchange programme, believing that this unknown person could be a kindred spirit.

Last week, viewers saw Piper get excited when she discovered that a fellow book lover had underlined various passages in copies of novels at the exchange.

In the wake of losing her boyfriend Tyler Brennan, Piper can't help feeling a connection with this individual â and she finally gets a lead when she spots new character Lockie dropping off one of her favourite books.

When Piper takes a look inside, she's delighted to see that parts of the novel have been underlined. As a result, she jumps to the conclusion that Lockie must be the person she's been searching for.

Piper later finds out that Lockie works at the Back Lane Bar and decides to follow him there to ask him about the books.

Although Lockie actually has nothing to do with the underlining, he lets Piper think that he does in the hope of taking things further with her.

Lockie soon has to come clean when Piper talks about specific themes from the books, forcing him to admit that he actually knows nothing about them.

Turning sleazy, Lockie adds that he just thought Piper wanted to hook up with him. When Piper sets Lockie straight, her strong denial angers him and he locks the door at the bar â claiming that he knows why she came here and she's going to get it.

Fortunately, Lockie is distracted when Piper receives a phone call, giving her the chance to knee him in the groin and rush to the door.

Although Piper manages to get away unharmed, she later admits to her loved ones that it was a very close call.

Piper's mum Terese and newcomer Chloe Brennan both encourage her to report the incident to the police while it's fresh in her mind, so will Lockie face the consequences of his actions?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, April 16 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*


....and:


*Neighbours to explore mental health storyline for Piper Willis after an emotional outburst over Tyler.

Her friends and family become worried next week.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...mental-health/

Piper Willis's mental health becomes a cause for concern on Neighbours next week, after she lashes out at the Brennan brothers in an emotional state.

The popular character struggles to cope when she finds out that Mark and Aaron have given away Tyler's old chair following his dramatic Ramsay Street exit.

With Tyler languishing in prison, Mark and Aaron notice that Piper (Mavournee Hazel) has developed an unhealthy attachment to the chair and decide that a dose of tough love is needed here.

Wanting Piper to stop moping over her lost love, Mark (Scott McGregor) and Aaron (Matt Wilson) donate the chair to a local "trash and treasure" sale behind her back.

When Piper realises what's happened, she's devastated and demands an explanation for Mark and Aaron's cruelty.

As the argument escalates, Piper completely loses it and seems overwhelmed by her grief â leaving the Brennans feeling deeply remorseful for taking away her one source of comfort.

Although they regret their actions, the Brennans quickly realise that Piper's extreme reaction could be a sign of a bigger problem and call in doctor David Tanaka for support.

David suggests that Piper should undergo regular therapy and begin taking medication for anxiety and depression, but she stubbornly refuses to take any of his advice.

Deeply worried about her daughter, Terese later convinces Steph Scully to talk with Piper about her own experiences.

The idea works, with Piper finally opening up about everything â including how she fears she'd appear weak by taking medication.

Steph reminds Piper that mental illness is valid and there's no shame in asking for help, prompting her to finally commit to a recovery plan. Will this be a positive turning point for Piper?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, April 19 and Friday, April 20 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (09-04-2018), TaintedLove (09-04-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

Really hope they don't put Piper on anti-anxiety or depression medication if it's just depression and not something like bi-polar. Both can become extremely addictive and do more harm than good. She'd be much better off with something natural and non-addictive

----------


## Aussieguy

Piper's break down over the chair was pretty intense. Would have been a tough scene to film

----------

kaz21 (24-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (25-04-2018), tammyy2j (26-04-2018)

----------


## Kyzaah

I’m personally glad they’ve added this storyline for her. It raises awareness and shows a side of anxiety that some people may not know about. The breakdown over the chair was so heartbreaking, I applaud the actress for it.

----------

kaz21 (25-04-2018), lellygurl (27-04-2018), Pantherboy (25-04-2018), Ruffed_lemur (25-04-2018), tammyy2j (26-04-2018), tayfanatic (25-04-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

I agree but not sure about putting her on SSRI's which can be extremely addictive and hard to come off. Steph's situation was much different. Putting her on something natural like Tryptophan would have been better IMO

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis moves on from Tyler Brennan by kissing Cassius Grady
Terese approves, but is Piper doing the right thing?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...us-grady-kiss/

Avert your eyes now, Typer fans. Here's a first look at the moment that Neighbours' Piper Willis shares a kiss with Cassius Grady next week.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) finally gives into temptation with the handsome newcomer after her family tell her that it's time to move on from her jailed ex-boyfriend Tyler Brennan.

Next week's episodes see Piper left shocked when she realises that Tyler has finally written to her from prison, despite his previous attempts to cut contact.

Piper is outraged as her mum Terese has been hiding the letter from her â a shocking truth that only comes to light when her brother Ned finds it.

When confronted, Terese is adamant that hiding the letter was the right thing â telling Piper that she needs to move on with her life and Tyler's words, whatever they may be, will only set her back.

Although Piper points out that wasn't Terese's decision to make, Ned gives her food for thought by backing Terese on this one and encouraging his sister to start living her life again.

Throwing caution to the wind, Piper opts not to read Tyler's letter and instead tracks down Cassius (Joe Davidson), wanting to see what the future holds after days of unexpected chemistry between them.

After sharing a passionate kiss with Cassius, Piper gives Terese the letter from Tyler to shred â but nosy Terese can't help reading it first. What does Tyler want?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, June 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (20-06-2018), Ruffed_lemur (19-06-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals a date disaster for Piper Willis and Cassius Grady
But could there still be hope for them?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...us-grady-date/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis has her first date with newcomer Cassius Grady next week, but it doesn't go well.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) has decided that it's time to move on with her life following her devastating split from Tyler Brennan, who was jailed for murder in February.

Although Piper is keen to see how things go with Cassius (Joe Davidson), the early signs aren't good as Cassius clams up and conversation stalls on their first date.

Piper also finds herself over-sharing about Tyler, which is sure to be off-putting for Ramsay Street's handsome gardener.

In the aftermath of the disastrous date, Cassius confides in Xanthe Canning by declaring that it's obvious Piper isn't really interested in him.

After hearing this, an intrigued Xanthe is left to wonder whether her own crush on Cassius could lead to more.

Xanthe is even encouraged by Chloe Brennan, who reckons she should go for it with Cassius if it isn't going to work out with him and Piper.

Soon afterwards, however, Xanthe is stunned to see Cassius underlining a book during a moment alone.

As Xanthe realises that Cassius is Piper's mystery underliner, it seems that the pair do share a deep connection after all. Is there hope for them yet?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, July 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis will finally read Tyler Brennan's mystery letter
And it leads to another big decision.*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...rennan-letter/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis will finally read her letter from Tyler Brennan next week.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) was recently shocked to learn that she'd finally received contact from her jailed ex-boyfriend, but she eventually decided against reading the letter.

Following some advice from her loved ones, Piper decided to focus her attentions on making things work with her new love interest Cassius Grady, rather than being set back by whatever Tyler has to say.

Next week, Piper continues to spend plenty of time in Cassius's company, but when she confides in him about Finn Kelly's evil games, things hit a snag.

As Piper vents about Finn's return and the trouble he's caused for everyone on Ramsay Street, she is concerned by Cassius's muted reaction.

Wondering whether Cassius is really the right guy for her, Piper starts to wish that she had read Tyler's letter after all, rather than putting him behind her.

Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) is struck by Piper's words and guiltily reveals that she kept hold of the letter without anyone else knowing.

Piper is full of anticipation as she reads what Tyler has written, but much to her dismay, it's another gentle rejection from him.

Realising that Terese was right, Piper commits to giving things with Cassius a chance. But can she really trust Erinsborough's secretive new arrival, or does he still have something to hide?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, July 13 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

badirene (02-07-2018), MellBee (02-07-2018), Ruffed_lemur (02-07-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis discovers her mum Terese has a secret lover
How long will it take to make the connection to Leo?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...se-leo-secret/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis discovers that her mum Terese has a new boyfriend next week.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) gets very close to the truth about Terese's relationship with Leo â and it's only Chloe Brennan's intervention that stops her from finding out more.

The latest Ramsay Street drama begins when Piper arrives home early from a date with Cassius Grady, interrupting another secret meeting between Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) and Leo Tanaka.

Thinking on her feet, Terese pushes Leo (Tim Kano) into the laundry room to hide and then urges Piper not to go in there, claiming that she's hidden her birthday present inside.

Later that night, Piper snoops for her supposed present and is confused when she can't find anything other than a cufflink.

Keen to hear whether Chloe (April Rose Pengilly) knows more, Piper approaches her and asks whether Terese has a secret lover.

Already aware of exactly what's going on, Chloe suggests that Piper should probably mind her own business if Terese hasn't told her yet. Will Piper agree to let it drop?

Meanwhile, Leo is highly intrigued when he discovers that his dad Paul Robinson hasn't hooked up with his new love interest Jemima because he still has feelings for Terese.

Leo later tells Terese that Jemima and Paul aren't an item after all, but chooses not to reveal the crucial detail that Paul is still holding a torch for Terese. Will Terese ever find out that Paul is still interested in her?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, September 26 and Friday, September 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (17-09-2018), Ruffed_lemur (17-09-2018)

----------


## its.like.that

Now that the Cassius storyline has ended I hope the producers decided that Cassius impregnated Piper. Would be a major fall out. There needs to be a bigger fallout than what we will get otherwise. The actress is good and dramatic scenes like that she will nail big time.

----------

lellygurl (07-10-2018)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Now that the Cassius storyline has ended I hope the producers decided that Cassius impregnated Piper. Would be a major fall out. There needs to be a bigger fallout than what we will get otherwise. The actress is good and dramatic scenes like that she will nail big time.


I really hope not!  I think it would be hard enough for Piper without that.

----------

catholly (01-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis may be pregnant with Cassius Grady's baby
Could this bring them closer again?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...egnancy-fears/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis discovers that she could be pregnant with Cassius Grady's baby next week.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) has her world turned upside-down just days after the sad departure of her soulmate Tyler Brennan, who seeks a fresh start in Adelaide following his recent release from prison.

Early next week, Piper is surprised when Cassius's lost medallion finally resurfaces on Ramsay Street and heads off to see him in hospital, where he's recovering after being attacked.

When Piper sees Cassius (Joe Davidson), it's clear that she still loves him, but she also insists that she'll never be able to forgive his terrible behaviour.

Back home later on, Piper is confronted when her friend Xanthe Canning questions her recent fatigue and nausea. A distracted Piper then suddenly realises that her period is late and it dawns on her that she could be pregnant.

Although Xanthe urges her to take a pregnancy test for a definite answer, Piper stubbornly refuses as she's not ready to face the possibility that it could be true.

In total turmoil, Piper returns to the hospital to see Cassius (Joe Davidson), despite previously claiming that she was finished with him.

Piper keeps quiet about the chance that she's expecting Cassius's baby, but she does sit down with him to continue reading the book they began together before everything fell apart.

Is Piper willing to reconnect with Cassius if she really is having his baby?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, October 29 and Tuesday, October 30 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (23-10-2018), Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2018)

----------


## indigodance

So Therese has meltdown that piper and Tyler hook up.... in her view Tyler is too old and a risk ... in other words not good enough .... even though hes surrounded by a stable home and family ......hmmmm so little miss 'can't do anything wrong'  .... she convinces Tyler to go on the run ..... against his better judgement.... he does out of his love for piper ... gets caught which adds to his  poor defence against his murder case .... Meanwhile cassius turns up sweeps her off her feet .... hides so many lies... and the fact he is a murderer .. yet..  Therese is so occupied with her toy boy. Nothing is said about and piper and cassius relationship ...  unlike poor Tyler... cassius can be forgiven for his hellish mistakes ....  yet she shoots tyler down faster than that with false accusations.... now piper  might be up the duff ... she screams at him about time has changed him ...hmmmm and she hasn't!   Tyler ... run as fast as you can ... you dodged a bullet with that poor excuse of a compassionate companion .... more like self indulgent me me ..

----------

lizann (24-10-2018), tammyy2j (27-10-2018)

----------


## Danners9

> So Therese has meltdown that piper and Tyler hook up.... in her view Tyler is too old and a risk ... in other words not good enough .... even though hes surrounded by a stable home and family ......hmmmm so little miss 'can't do anything wrong'  .... she convinces Tyler to go on the run ..... against his better judgement.... he does out of his love for piper ... gets caught which adds to his  poor defence against his murder case .... Meanwhile cassius turns up sweeps her off her feet .... hides so many lies... and the fact he is a murderer .. yet..  Therese is so occupied with her toy boy. Nothing is said about and piper and cassius relationship ...  unlike poor Tyler... cassius can be forgiven for his hellish mistakes ....  yet she shoots tyler down faster than that with false accusations.... now piper  might be up the duff ... she screams at him about time has changed him ...hmmmm and she hasn't!   Tyler ... run as fast as you can ... you dodged a bullet with that poor excuse of a compassionate companion .... more like self indulgent me me ..


continuity, consistency and logic is not a strong point for the show at the moment.

----------


## Aussieguy

> So Therese has meltdown that piper and Tyler hook up.... in her view Tyler is too old and a risk ... in other words not good enough .... even though hes surrounded by a stable home and family ......hmmmm so little miss 'can't do anything wrong'  .... she convinces Tyler to go on the run ..... against his better judgement.... he does out of his love for piper ... gets caught which adds to his  poor defence against his murder case .... Meanwhile cassius turns up sweeps her off her feet .... hides so many lies... and the fact he is a murderer .. yet..  Therese is so occupied with her toy boy. Nothing is said about and piper and cassius relationship ...  unlike poor Tyler... cassius can be forgiven for his hellish mistakes ....  yet she shoots tyler down faster than that with false accusations.... now piper  might be up the duff ... she screams at him about time has changed him ...hmmmm and she hasn't!   Tyler ... run as fast as you can ... you dodged a bullet with that poor excuse of a compassionate companion .... more like self indulgent me me ..


Agree but the writers had to do something to break them up as Travis is leaving the show. And so Piper is doing & saying things that are out of character. Happens all the time. but if her and Cassius somehow get back together that would not make sense. Hopefully Cassius is gone soon, repulsive character

----------

kaz21 (24-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

piper seems to feel sorry for cassius, when explaining what he done to tyler it was like she wanted tyler to understand and forgive him, so stupid, at least aaron is angry

----------


## Aussieguy

Thing is if Cassius had confessed straight away so Tyler would be okay most would have felt sorry for him. Hamish was a monster who put his mum through hell. It's the putting the Brennan family through so much pain for something he did that is unforgivable

----------

tammyy2j (27-10-2018), yeschef77 (25-10-2018)

----------


## Aussieguy

The break up was pretty heart breaking. Mav and Travis have incredible romantic chemistry. Compare that to Leo and Terese where there is almost zero chemistry.

----------

Anne N (27-10-2018), tayfanatic (28-10-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours' Piper Willis is brutally attacked by Alice Wells as Fake Dee plot continues
How much will Piper remember afterwards?*

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-wells-attack/

Neighbours teen Piper Willis gets knocked unconscious next week after coming dangerously close to catching out Alice Wells.

Piper (Mavournee Hazel) is drawn into the Rebecchi family's dark storyline as Alice desperately tries to avoid being exposed as the mother of Andrea Somers, aka Fake Dee.

Alice (Kerry Armstrong) has taken on a job as Nell's nanny as a cover for trying to destroy Toadie and Sonya's marriage.

Although her plans are playing out well, Alice panics next week when she discovers that Toadie is trying to track down Andrea's mum.

Needing to keep her true identity under wraps for as long as possible, Alice puts a new scheme into action when she hears that Toadie has been consulting with Paul Robinson's private detective, who'll deliver some important information to the law office after hours.

When Alice rushes off to intercept the sensitive information, she crosses paths with Piper and hits her over the head to avoid being caught red-handed.

With her path clear, Alice replaces the PI's document with a fraudulent one, which claims that Andrea's mother is dead.

Meanwhile, when Piper is found unconscious by her brother Ned, she's rushed to hospital and everyone assumes that she disturbed a run-of-the-mill robbery at the law office.

As everyone speculates that Piper was attacked by some juvenile delinquents, she can't help fearing there's more to it. Could Piper be a step closer to uncovering Alice's true colours?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, November 28 and Thursday, November 29 at 12.45pm and 6pm on Channel 5.*

----------

MellBee (21-11-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals kiss shock for Leo Tanaka and Piper Willis
Could this be the start of something?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...r-willis-kiss/

Neighbours' Leo Tanaka makes a move on Piper Willis next week as he remains on a downward spiral over Terese and Paul.

Leo (Tim Kano) has a tough time ahead over the next fortnight, as he struggles to come to terms with Terese's decision to reunite with Paul following their own recent split.

Leo's initial reaction is to indulge in the party lifestyle as he makes the most of being free and single again, but it seems that he's only kidding himself as he hides his true feelings of heartbreak.

When Leo hits a new low by getting drunk in the middle of the day, he finds himself stumbling up the driveway to Terese's house and letting his emotions loose â loudly shouting about his hurt and anger.

Fortunately, Leo's brother David (Takaya Honda) witnesses his meltdown and tries his best to offer support.

Terese is also concerned over Leo's state of mind, but realising that she can't be the one to help him anymore, she asks Piper (Mavournee Hazel) to check up on him instead.

Piper spends time with Leo and manages to take his mind off things as they enjoy a game of pool together, which proves to be full of fun and banter.

Suddenly feeling an emotional connection to Piper, Leo takes this too far and tries to kiss her â earning himself an instant rejection from Terese's daughter.

The next morning, Leo wakes up with a hangover and deeply regrets his misguided attempts to make a move on Piper.

Piper accepts his apology and promises not to say anything to Terese, but is this really the last we've seen of the possible romantic connection between her and Leo?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 27 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (19-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (18-02-2019)

----------


## Danners9

'Piper accepts his apology and promises not to say anything to Terese, but is this really the last we've seen of the possible romantic connection between her and Leo?'

Ew. Ew. Ewwww.

Come onnnnnn. You'd think Piper finding out Cassius was Tyler's brother might mean she'd be disgusted at the thought of HER MUM'S SECONDS. Seriously, writing team, this is an awful theme to keep repeating. Make it stop.

----------

Anne N (18-02-2019), badirene (19-02-2019), kaz21 (18-02-2019), lizann (18-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019), tayfanatic (20-02-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

How surprising.... not

The writers of this show must be mad swingers

----------

Anne N (19-02-2019), kaz21 (19-02-2019), tammyy2j (20-02-2019)

----------


## lizann

is she or has she left?

----------


## kaz21

I’ve heard she’s leaving. But not seen or read anything concrete.

----------


## Pantherboy

There seems to have been speculation around for a while that she is leaving/has left, but of course nothing officially has been announced. Now Digital Spy have posted this article with a couple of the cast giving hints that she may have already left:

*
Neighbours fans suspect another big-name exit after clues that Mavournee Hazel has left
Takaya Honda and Rebekah Elmaloglou may have dropped some hints...*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...azel-has-left/

Another big character could be saying goodbye to Ramsay Street soon, as Neighbours fans are suspecting that Mavournee Hazel has left the show.
Mavournee, who plays Piper Willis, has been sharing a large number of pictures from photoshoots on Instagram lately, rather than from the set. That's clue number 1...â¦â¦â¦â¦â¦..

----------

kaz21 (22-02-2019), Ruffed_lemur (23-02-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours backlash for Piper Willis and Leo Tanaka as their fling is exposed
Terese is NOT happy over the new pairing.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ling-backlash/

Neighbours charmer Leo Tanaka leaves Terese Willis furious next week as he goes public with his new relationship.

Leo (Tim Kano) causes a stir on Ramsay Street by announcing that his latest love interest is Terese's daughter Piper.

Upcoming episodes see Leo and Piper (Mavournee Hazel) give into temptation by sleeping together. They later agree to a no-strings-attached "friends with benefits" arrangement, which quickly gets rumbled by Piper's sister Imogen.

Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) warns that she'll tell Terese what's going on unless Piper does it herself, leaving the pair with a big decision to make.

Leo suggests to Piper that they should come clean about their secret arrangement so that Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) doesn't hear it from Imogen first.

Piper agrees to think about it, but when Leo later faces the ordeal of publicly apologising to Vera Punt, he snaps and reveals his new fling in front of Piper, Terese, Paul and Vera.

Understandably, Piper is livid that Leo made such a big decision without her consent and tells him that she'll now need time to think about whether she wants to stay with him.

Terese is also unhappy about the revelation, fearing that revenge is motivating Leo's sudden interest in Piper.

Paul Robinson (Stefan Dennis) urges Terese not to stand in Piper's way as it'll only make Leo even more appealing to her.

Terese ignores this advice and joins forces with Imogen to continue giving Piper a hard time over her choice of lover.

Sure enough, Paul's suspicions prove correct when Terese and Imogen only succeed in pushing Piper even further towards Leo. Can the latest Willis family tensions be resolved?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

badirene (19-03-2019), MellBee (18-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (19-03-2019)

----------


## Rowdydog12

> Digital Spy article:
> 
> 
> *Neighbours backlash for Piper Willis and Leo Tanaka as their fling is exposed
> Terese is NOT happy over the new pairing.*
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...ling-backlash/
> 
> Neighbours charmer Leo Tanaka leaves Terese Willis furious next week as he goes public with his new relationship.
> ...


If Piper now has a crack at David , she will then have been with another complete set of brothers ! Look out Brennan brothers , you're next ! Then Toadie and his brothers...

----------

Aussieguy (18-03-2019), badirene (19-03-2019), kaz21 (18-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Terese really is a *****. Imogen even more so. Piper and Leo are happy let them be

----------

badirene (19-03-2019), kayuqtuq (26-03-2019), kaz21 (18-03-2019)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours reveals Piper Willis's exit storyline as Mavournee Hazel bows out
It's the end of the road for the popular character.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...xit-storyline/

Neighbours has revealed full details of Piper Willis's exit storyline for the first time.

Mavournee Hazel has bowed out from the show after more than three years and her final scenes air next week, as Piper reunites with her ex-boyfriend Tyler Brennan.

New tensions on Ramsay Street set the stage for Piper's departure, as she becomes suspicious over some strange behaviour from her sister Imogen (Ariel Kaplan).

When Imogen sets up secret legal meetings and starts acting cagey, Piper does some digging and realises that she has agreed to become Finn Kelly's defence lawyer.

The revelation sparks a bitter row between the siblings, but when Imogen turns the tables by calling out Piper's obvious unhappiness and lack of direction, her stern words hit a nerve.

Piper realises there may be some truth to Imogen's insinuations and she's given more food for thought when the Willis family join together to mark the three-year anniversary of Josh's death.

As Terese speaks about the importance of family and how Josh was pursuing a happy future with Amber and Matilda before he died, Piper comes to a big decision of her own â she needs to leave Erinsborough.

Determined she is making the right decision, Piper breaks off her casual relationship with Leo Tanaka, leaving him heartbroken over another failed relationship.

Piper then bids a loving farewell to her family and sets off on a new adventure, with Adelaide as her first stop. She meets up with Tyler and looks forward to a happy future with her soulmate.

*Neighbours airs Piper's final episode on Wednesday, April 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (25-03-2019), tammyy2j (26-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Wonder is Mav was another victim of the budget cuts  :Ponder:

----------


## CuriousCase

Doubtful. She'd be on the same wage as all those with the standard contracts. Those who've been around longer tend to get the bigger salaries. Had they axed Ryan instead of Eve, they would have both saved more money and rid of one of the worst actors on the show. 

Plus, it's pretty normal for the younger actors to leave a soap to try their luck elsewhere. Hazel would be well aware of the positive feedback she's had for her performance so she probably knows she has a good chance for better things because of her talent.

----------


## Danners9

Neighbours can't keep ambitious young actors now, nor should they stand in the way. The show can only be a stepping stone.

After they have finished their cycle of teen to young adult they are out of storylines until they are old enough for the family scenario (same applies to child-young teen; it's a bit different for the mid 30s onwards folk). Not sure how old Piper is meant to be, 18-19? she's been in it 3yrs or so, that's more than enough. There will be options available, and later they can always come back in a few years when a new stage of their character can be explored.

----------


## tammyy2j

Mavournee Hazel has explained her decision to leave the show.

Hazel, who has played Piper Willis since 2015, has already filmed her final scenes, which will air next week as Piper reunites with her ex-boyfriend Tyler Brennan.

"I've never done film and I'm attracted to that," she told the Herald Sun. "I moved for a few reasons – my agent is based in Sydney and a lot of casting directors are there," she explained.

"I just have to embrace the unknown. I want to work in Australia for a bit longer before looking to go overseas.

"Internationally, people are seeing Australia as a really malleable place and I want to be here for that."

Hazel praised Neighbours for helping her "grow" as an actor and person, but added that she was "itching to learn more and challenge myself".

"You need to get in a room with casting directors and I've kind of been in hiding for three years, so it's like, 'Remember me'," she said.

Fortunately, Piper will leave on happy terms, bidding a loving farewell to her family as she meets up with Tyler and sets off on a new adventure.

----------

Pantherboy (26-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (26-03-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Will miss Piper but best of luck to Mav she's an awesome actress and I expect she'll do well.  If not she's always welcome back at Ramsay St  :Big Grin:

----------

lellygurl (29-03-2019), lizann (04-04-2019), Pantherboy (26-03-2019), Ruffed_lemur (27-03-2019), tammyy2j (04-04-2019)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought her exit was very rushed but at least she is now with Tyler

----------

Aussieguy (06-04-2019), kaz21 (04-04-2019), lizann (04-04-2019), Pantherboy (04-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2019)

----------


## Aussieguy

Really liked her final scene with Tyler. Like something out of a RomCom :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (09-04-2019), Pantherboy (10-04-2019)

----------

